# Horn not working



## John57 (Feb 9, 2004)

PLEASE HELP

I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra. My horn stopped working and brought it to Nissan .They said it was a broken wire. Two hundred and sixty dollars later and after a week it stopped working. I brought it back and now they said they replaced the relay. Well it stopped working again. I think Nissan never did any thing and that it was intermittant. I'm trying to track it myself and the fuses are good but dont know which relay it is or the color code for the horn. I have 3 large brown relays 2 small blue and 1 large grey. Could you help me . Maybe I could bypass the wire and run a new wire for the horn.
FYI: My warranty is expired
Thanks John


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

John57 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra. My horn stopped working and brought it to Nissan .They said it was a broken wire. Two hundred and sixty dollars later and after a week it stopped working. I brought it back and now they said they replaced the relay. Well it stopped working again. I think Nissan never did any thing and that it was intermittant. I'm trying to track it myself and the fuses are good but dont know which relay it is or the color code for the horn. I have 3 large brown relays 2 small blue and 1 large grey. Could you help me . Maybe I could bypass the wire and run a new wire for the horn.
> FYI: My warranty is expired
> Thanks John


That's strange, I don't know if it can help or not, but the only time my horn didn't work was when they tried to steal my car. Basically, if you look through the front grill, you'll see the horn and some wires, maybe you can try following those? That wire was cut. Also, I think they charged you maybe a bit too much.

When they tried stealing my car, they broke the steering column and a door handle as well as cutting that wire. The total repairs cost me 150$ CDN. (That's like 120$ US).


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Check your ground..i know that sounds stupid but you never know.....


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

just buy a new horn and wire it urself


----------



## greatnorthernspec (Aug 26, 2003)

my o3 spec's horn gave out after only 5 beepings. but good ol nissan has repaired it!! twice, and now it sounds like its going trough puberty.


----------

